# Rindenmulch bedenklich ??



## jarro (18. Juli 2009)

hallo leute,
ich muss den weg um meinen teich erneuern. rindenmulch aus dem baumarkt und eine folie gegen das unkraut darunter - so wollte ich es machen.
nun bin ich nicht sicher ob der mulch evtl bedenkliche stoffe in das wasser abgeben würde ??? was meint ihr ???

ingo


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rindenmulch bedenklich ??*

Servus Ingo

Mit Baumarkt-Rindenmulch wäre ich vorsichtig .....
Es könnten sich darin Schadstoffe befinden ....

Rindenmulch aus einem Sägewerk, ja ... das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, obwohl auch diese Harze und Gerbstoffe enthalten .....

Was hältst du von einem Kiesweg ....


----------



## Eugen (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rindenmulch bedenklich ??*

Hi Ingo

deine Frage klingt nach einem typisch deutschen Bedenkenträger 

Was sollen den bitte in Rindenmulch für "bedenkliche Stoffe" sein?  
Ausserdem willst du den Weg um den Teich mulchen und nicht den Teich.
Wenn du den Weg so anlegst,dass "bedenkliche Stoffe" vom Mulch in den Teich gelangen,wirst du über kurz oder lang eh den ganzen Mulch im Teich haben.
Was wiederum nicht Sinn und Zweck der Aktion wäre.

Im Ernst : Vom Weg sollte - egal was auch immer - nichts in den Teich gelangen.
Und aus dem Mulch dürfte sich durch Regenwasser nix auslösen,was dem Wasser im Teich "gefährlich" werden könnte.
Die von Helmut angesprochenen Gerbstoffe sind eher gut gg. Fadenalgen und Harze sind eher selten wasserlöslich.
Beides wird allerdings in einem länger gelagerten Rindenmulch eh nicht mehr in einer nennenswerten Konzentrtion vorhanden sein.

Ergo: Mulche ruhig deinen Weg und sorge dafür,daß nix in den Teich gespült wird.


----------



## Casybay (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rindenmulch bedenklich ??*

Hallo Ingo,
wir haben auch einiges an Rindenmulch im Garten,schon wegen der __ Hortensien und Rhododendren, aber die Amseln lieben das Stöbern im Mulch nach Getier und schleudern ihn sehr weit in der Gegend rum, sodass man ihn ständig zusammen harken muss. Bitte das auch mit berücksichtigen.
Auch auf diese Weise kann viel Mulch in den Teich gelangen, wenn nicht schädlich so doch sehr NERVIG!
lG
Carmen


----------



## Koitreu (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rindenmulch bedenklich ??*

Hallo. Zu diesem Thema kann ich nur eins sagen, ja größer das Rindenmulch je schwieriger wird es für die Amseln
Wir haben in unseren Hochbeeten nur noch Pinienmulch der größe 40-70mm da tun sich Amseln sehr schwer mit. Gruß Karsten


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rindenmulch bedenklich ??*

Hallo

Wenn du anstelle von Rindenmulch Hackschnitzel nimmst, dann sieht es viel netter aus. Die sind nicht so dunkel und der Geruch ist auch nicht so moderig. Halten genausolang wie Rindenmulch.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Koitreu (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rindenmulch bedenklich ??*

Naja hätte noch eine andere Idee, warum nimmst Du als Weg nicht droben Granitsplitt so bis 40mm größe. Haben wir auch zum Teil gemacht und durch die kantigen Formen liegt er schön fest und bewegt sich nicht vie feiner Splitt.


----------



## Koitreu (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rindenmulch bedenklich ??*

Ingo wenn Du mal in meinen Alben guckst unter dem Motto "Gartenanlagen um den Teich" und auf dem dritten Bild sieht man solch einen Weg, haben immer noch al Kontrast rote Sandsteinplatten als Bruchware reingelegt. PS: die Tonne Granitsplitt kostet so bis 100 Euro . Gruß Karsten


----------

